# Ιός, τέλος (1990-2010)



## Costas (Nov 8, 2010)

Ανακοίνωση των "φορέων του Ιού" και στο εξής απλών συντακτών της Ελευθεροτυπίας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2010)

Μα τι κρίμα!


----------



## anef (Nov 9, 2010)

Συλλογή υπογραφών εδώ: http://www.petitiononline.com/ios71110/petition.html
Αν δεν μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το κείμενο, αλλάξτε την κωδικοποίηση σε Unicode(UTF-8).


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Ποιος ο σκοπός της συλλογής υπογραφών; Δεν μου είναι σαφής, γιατί δεν δηλώνεται:

Δικαίωμα της βεβαίως να κλείσει με αυτήν την ιδιαίτερα συμβολική πολιτική κίνηση (αποπομπή του ΙΟΥ) την ιστορία της "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ" ως «εφημερίδα των δημοσιογράφων».

Όπως και δικαίωμά μας να εκφράσουμε δημόσια την αγανάκτησή μας για την προσπάθεια φίμωσης της μόνης δραστήριας δημοσιογραφικής ομάδας από τη μεταπολίτευση η οποία με τη συλλογικότητα, μεθοδικότητα, συνεχή και συνεπή παρουσία της αποδεικνύει ότι μπορούν να υπάρξουν και δημοσιογράφοι ανεξάρτητοι, με αξιοπρέπεια, κρίση και πολιτική εγκυρότητα.

(...)

Τα είκοσι χρόνια εμπειρίας του «ΙΟΥ» δεν είναι δυνατόν να πεταχτούν στα σκουπίδια της αναξιοπρέπειας!

Με βάση τα παραπάνω θεωρούμε ότι γίνεται πια, πάνω από επιτακτική, η ανάγκη να δρομολογήσουμε συγκεκριμένες λύσεις για τη δημιουργία εναλλακτικής πρότασης με στόχο την κάλυψη των ζωτικών πια αναγκών ενημέρωσης μας.

Θέλω να πω: πρόκειται για απλή δήλωση αγανάκτησης; για άσκηση πίεσης ώστε η διεύθυνση της Ελευθεροτυπίας να αναθεωρήσει την απόφασή της; για κάλεσμα σε δημιουργία νέου φορέα ενημέρωσης;


----------



## anef (Nov 9, 2010)

Costas said:


> Θέλω να πω: πρόκειται για απλή δήλωση αγανάκτησης; για άσκηση πίεσης ώστε η διεύθυνση της Ελευθεροτυπίας να αναθεωρήσει την απόφασή της; για κάλεσμα σε δημιουργία νέου φορέα ενημέρωσης;



Το πρώτο και το τρίτο δηλώνονται ρητά στο κείμενο. Το δεύτερο όχι, αλλά έτσι δεν λειτουργεί συνήθως μια συλλογή υπογραφών;


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Τότε γιατί δεν το λέει ευθέως; "Ζητάμε το-και-το". Έτσι δεν κάνουν συνήθως οι petitions; (γλωσσικό: πώς το λέμε αυτό ελληνικά; παράσταση; )

Διαβλέπω έναν επαμφοτερισμό, ανάμεσα στο "ξαναβάλτε τον" και στο "είστε 'αναξιοπρεπείς' [πβ. 'στα σκουπίδια της αναξιοπρέπειας'], δεν καταδεχόμαστε να σας ζητήσουμε τίποτα". Με αποτέλεσμα τη μη διατύπωση καθαρού στόχου.


----------



## anef (Nov 9, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τότε γιατί δεν το λέει ευθέως; "Ζητάμε το-και-το". Έτσι δεν κάνουν συνήθως οι petitions; (γλωσσικό: πώς το λέμε αυτό ελληνικά; παράσταση; )
> 
> Διαβλέπω έναν επαμφοτερισμό, ανάμεσα στο "ξαναβάλτε τον" και στο "είστε 'αναξιοπρεπείς' [πβ. 'στα σκουπίδια της αναξιοπρέπειας'], δεν καταδεχόμαστε να σας ζητήσουμε τίποτα". Με αποτέλεσμα τη μη διατύπωση καθαρού στόχου.



Για το γλωσσικό: αυτά τα petitions νομίζω ότι τα λέμε απλώς _συλλογή υπογραφών_.

Για τον επαμφοτερισμό, δεν ξέρω, ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2010)

Για το μεταφραστικό:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=84714

Δεύτερο γλωσσικό, το διπλό τσάκισμα της γενικής πτώσης:
την ιστορία της "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ" ως «εφημερίδα των δημοσιογράφων»
Θα έγραφα:
την ιστορία της "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ" ως «εφημερίδας των δημοσιογράφων».
Για τα κεφαλαία και τα διαφορετικά εισαγωγικά δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κουβέντα. Αλλά οι (εξαφανισμένες) γενικές με ενόχλησαν.

Εξωγλωσσικά:
Ο Ιός φεύγει, οι χρυσαυγίτες έρχονται…


----------

